# warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?



## Geisy (23. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Mein Teich wird sehr schnell warm obwohl er 2m tief ist und 300m³ Wasser hat.. 
Aktuell sind 30Grad Lufttemperatur und 27Grad im Teich.
Ab wann wir des für die Fische eng? ( Orfen, Koi und __ Störe )
Die Störe schwimmen schneller sonst sieht alles bis jetzt normal aus.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Lucy79 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

300.000 Liter??  wow....  und das ist jetzt schon so warm???  wir haben ,,nur" 35.000 Liter und haben erst 17 Grad.....


----------



## katja (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

wo hast du denn die wassertemperatur gemessen? nur an der oberfläche oder auf allen "etagen" sozusagen? ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass es in der unteren region *so* warm ist


----------



## Geisy (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Hallo Katja

Ich hab ein Thermometer 10cm unter der Oberfläche.
Wenn ich es unter wasser halte bei ca. 60cm habe ich vielleicht ein 1Grad weniger.
Wenn ich im Wasser stehe fühlt es sich überall gleich warm an.
Außerdem habe ich noch ein zweites Thermometer im Filterteich und das ist schon bei 30Grad.
Der Filterteich ist 40-60cm tief und hat 30m³ Wasser. Da laufen 6500l/Std durch.
Ich gehe fast davon aus der der Filterteich mir den Fischteich warm macht.

Was macht diese Temperatur den Fischen? Worauf muß ich achten?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Lucy79 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

ich glaub, in warmen Wasser ist weniger Sauerstoff, wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe...  also da auf Mangel achten... und in warmem Wasser ist das Risiko für Infekte höher.... 

wie __ Störe das weg stecken weiss ich nicht


----------



## pema (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Hallo Norbert,
ich bin extra gerade rausgegangen, um die Temperatur im Teich auf 60cm Tiefe zu messen. 19° Celsius. Mein Teich ist wesentlich flacher und wesentlich kleiner als eurer. Und ihr wohnt 70km von mir entfernt...d.h., also nicht in Südafrika
Vielleicht hast du nur an einer Stelle gemessen, die besonders aufgeheizt wird ...sei's drum...ich glaube diese Werte nicht. Da muß ein Messfehler vorliegen

petra


----------



## Geisy (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Hallo

Auch ich bin jetzt noch mal raus.

Ich bin rings um den Teich mit zwei Thermometern, es sind und bleiben 27Grad.
Wenn man rein geht zum schwimmen fühlt es sich an wie im Kinderplanschbecken vom Freibad.
Das ist keine Abkühlung mehr.
Ich glaub an meine Werte.

Außerdem geht es hier um die Fische bei diesen Temperaturen. Was passiert? Worauf muß ich achten?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Joerg (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Norbert,
die Temperatur ist aktuell in D bei deinem Volumen sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Mach mal ein Glas mit Eiswasser und halte das Thermometer dort rein.

Ab 25Grad belüfte ich Nachts stark, damit genügend O2 reinkommt.
Besonders dein Stör leidet darunter.


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Servus 

Bilder sprechen mehr als tausend Worte

 

Der Pflanzenfilterteich schaut schon sehr flach aus ...

Ich denke die Temperatur stimmt schon die Norbert gemessen hat ...


----------



## katja (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

mmhh...  meinst du, dass es dadurch möglich ist, dass auch im großen teich die temperatur so hoch geht?
das ist doch ne ganze menge wasser, bis die so aufgeheizt ist...
was für eine temperatur muss dann das wasser im pflanzenfilter haben? :shock

dass __ störe kühles und somit sauerstoffreiches wasser brauchen habe ich auch schon mehrfach gelesen, auf die also besonders gut aufpassen!

vor allem frage ich mich, wie du dieses problem löst, wenn erstmal richtig sommer ist. :?


----------



## Digicat (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Servus Katja

Die Steine rundum heizen + der flache Pflanzenfilterteich + kein Schatten am Teich ...

Denke die Summe dieser Faktoren macht es aus ...


----------



## Geisy (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Die Thermometer stimmen.
Der Pflanzenfilter ist da wo die Pflanzen raus schauen 40cm Tief und in der Mitte 60cm.
Die meisten Steine liegen nur auf dem Rand und berühren das Wasser nicht. Vielleicht 15 Stück sind mit Wasser in Verbindung.

Ich hab schon Pflanzen nachbestellt damit mein Pflanzenfilter schnell dicht wird und die Pflanzen Schatten machen.
Heute hatte das Wasser da 30Grad. 
Ich werde wohl jetzt Nachts einen zusätzlichen Belüfter aufstellen und über Tag den Filter nicht mehr durchströmen lassen.



Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Geisy (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Meint ihr es könnte auch was mit dem Teichaufbau zutun haben?

5cm Beton
1cm 1000gr Vlies
Folie
1cm Ufermatte
3-5mm Verputzt

Isoliert das auch zum Erdreich?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Joerg (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Norbert,
das isoliert praktisch nicht.
Hast du mal eine Gegenmessung mit einen 2. Thermometer gemacht?

Wegen der __ Störe würde ich mal den O2 Gehalt vor Sonnenaufgang messen.
Meine Koi hatten letzten Sommer arge Probleme, als die nächtliche Belüftung ausviel.

Der Pflanzenbereich sollte Nachts für Abkühlung sorgen. Sollte dann nur Nachts laufen.
Eine ordentliche Wasserbewegung in der Nacht bringt auch schon was.


----------



## Andre 69 (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Hallo Norbert
Deine Temperaturen sind schon enorm !
Dein Teichaufbau isoliert schon zum Boden hin ,ich denk aber nicht ,dass es deine Werte erklären würde ! Den Aufbau hab ich so schon oft im Forum auch bei wesentlich kleineren Teichen gesehen . Wieviel Wasser zirkuliert momentan über dein Pflanzenfilter ? Hier würde ich die Ursache der Aufheizung suchen . Hast du vielleicht dort momentan eine grössere Wasserströmung an der Oberfläche ? Ich glaub zwar nicht das dein Untergrund schon verschlammt ist ,aber vielleicht doch zu viele Staustufen hier ?
Und temperaturtechnisch ist zum Sommer wohl auch nicht mehr viel !
LG Andre


----------



## Geisy (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Ja, ich hab mit 2 Thermometern gemessen.

Ich baue gleich meinen großen 120m³/h Luftheber auf und lasse den Nachts laufen.
So bekomme ich Luft und Bewegung in den Teich. 

Womit messe ich am besten den O2 Gehalt, ich hab da noch nichts.

Gruß
Norbert

@Andre, Verschlammt ist nichts und durch den Pflanzenfilter gehen 6500l/h


----------



## Joerg (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Norbert,
die nächtliche Bewegung sollte einiges bringen.  Luftheber ist ja doppelt gut.
Für den O2 Gehalt gibt es von verschiedenen Anbietern Tröpchentests.
Tagsüber ist der meist in Ordnung wegen der Unterwasserpflanzen.
Er kann aber extrem bis in die frühen Morgenstunden absinken.


----------



## Bambus Mami (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Lieber Geisy!

Ich hab ja einiges hautnah im Chat mitbekommen. Handfeste Tipps kann ich Dir leider keine geben (außer vielleicht viele großblättrige Seerosen zur Beschattung pflanzen).
Es gibt auch sehr große Sonnensegel, die mit Segelmasten gespannt werden......
Du sollst nur wissen, ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du dein Problem in den Griff bekommst. :beten
Äh, da fällt mir was ein: *Wärmepumpen* entziehen (Grund-)Wasser Wärme und leiten gekühltes Wasser (ins Erdreich) zurück, wo es sich wieder erwärmt.... (umgekehrtes Kühlschrankprinzip)
Wir heizen so unser Haus... Du könntest dich ja mal bei einem Heizungsbauer erkundigen, vielleicht ist es möglich, 2 __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe zu schlagen....

Alles Gute
Bambus Mami


----------



## Geisy (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Moin Moin

So gestern kam hier ien Gewitterschauer so gegen 19Uhr. Vorher hatte ich 27,5Grad und hinterher knapp 25Grad Wasser. Ich habe dann den großen Luftheber angesetzt und bis heute morgen laufen lassen.
Nun um 9Uhr sind es 23Grad im Wasser und draußen.
Jetzt sind alle Pumpen aus.
Mal sehen ob die Temperatur wirklich aus dem Pflanzenfilter kommt, der nun nicht mehr läuft.

Ich werde die Temperaturen vom Pflanzenfilter und Teich im Auge halten und bin gespannt ob das was hilft.

Die __ Störe waren jetzt wieder mit normaler Geschwindigkeit unterwegs.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## neuemmendorfer (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Normalerweise ist ja das Wasser unten kälter als oben. Ich denke bei 2m Tiefe sollte da schon eine Temperaturschichtung möglich sein. Ich würde an Deiner Stelle den BA außer Betrieb nehmen und darüber kaltes Wasser einspeisen. Wenn nicht ständig kühles Wasser von unten aus den Teich gezogen wird, sollten die Temperaturen in der Tiefe fischverträglicher sein.


----------



## Iedfreak (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Hab das gleiche "Problem".... ;-)

Ist es nicht bisschen Augenwischerei wenn man über Wasserschichten redet... Eigentlich sollte doch beim Koiteich das kmpl. Wasser alle  2 Std. durch den Filter laufen?!?! Und dann sind die Wasserschichten eh hinfällig...

Oder liege ich da falsch??


----------



## neuemmendorfer (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Wenn Du das Wasser nicht von unten ziehst und das Wasser seicht in die Oberschicht einleitest, dann bleibt eine gewisse Schichtung erhalten. Du musst nicht wörtlich jeden Tropfen durch den Filter jagen.


----------



## Iedfreak (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

hmm OK das ist ein Argument..  
bin momentan auf der Suche nach einer Sauerstoffpumpe hat jemand nen Tip?!?!


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Mal ne blöde Frage zum Verständnis:

Wenn das Wasser so warm ist, kann es doch sowieso keinen Sauerstoff mehr aufnehmen. 
Ist dann eine Sauerstoffpumpe, die eigentlich nichts weiter tut, als warme Luft da durchzublasen und das ganze noch weiter umzurühren, nicht eher kontraproduktiv?


----------



## neuemmendorfer (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Ich habe auch schon davon gehört, dass proffesionelle Teichbauer Lebensmittelfarbe in den Einlauf kippen um zu testen, dass das Wasser nicht zu tief in den Teich eindringt.


----------



## Iedfreak (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Huhu Blumenelse.. 

Klingt auch wieder logisch.. Muss ich wohl doch noch nen Eisblock orden.. Ne ma im ernst was bleiben denn für Alternativen?!?


----------



## neuemmendorfer (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Mal ne blöde Frage zum Verständnis:
> 
> Wenn das Wasser so warm ist, kann es doch sowieso keinen Sauerstoff mehr aufnehmen.
> Ist dann eine Sauerstoffpumpe, die eigentlich nichts weiter tut, als warme Luft da durchzublasen und das ganze noch weiter umzurühren, nicht eher kontraproduktiv?



Wenn reiner Sauerstoff in das Wasser gegeben wird, dann kann das Wasser mehr aufnehmen. Die Sauerstoffaufnahmekapazität des Wassers ist neben der Temperatur auch vom sogenannten Partialdruck abhängig und der ist um so größer je höher der Volumenanteil des Sauerstoffs im eingeleitetem Gas ist. So kann das Wasser eines mit Unterwasserpflanzen vollbepflanzten Teiches in der Sonne einen Sauerstoffsätigungsgrad von weit über 100% haben, da die Pflanzen ja reinen Sauerstoff abgeben.


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Hi,

aber wer leitet denn reinen Sauerstoff in den Teich (ausser er hat vielleicht eine Flasche aus der Praxis oder der Schlosserei)?

Was als Sauerstoffpumpen verkauft wird, sind doch nur Sprudler, die im Winter sicher Sinn machen.

Wäre die beste Methode sicherlich eine Bepflanzung? Was wiederum in einem Schwimmteich eher unerwünscht ist. Und verbrauchen die Unterwasserpflanzen doch nachts auch wieder Sauerstoff...

Bleibt für mich als logischer Ansatzpunkt also entweder runterkühlen oder reiner Sauerstoff (s. oben). Runterkühlen ist aber sicher nur in einem Kleinteich wie meinem machbar (aber zum Glück nicht nötig).

Wie kühle ich 30.000 oder sogar 300.000 Liter ?


----------



## neuemmendorfer (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Das mit den Unterwasserpflanzen war nur ein Beispiel bzgl. der Sauerstoffsättigung aber leider keine Lösung, denn in der Nacht verschärfen sie das Problem eher noch...


----------



## Iedfreak (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Bepflanzung ist noch das Problem... Mein Teich ist erst 3 Wochen alt ;-) :? so wirklich is da noch nichts am wachsen...


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Hallo Leadfreak,

bei Deinem Teich ist doch mit einem Sonnensegel schon was zu machen. Ausserdem sind ja in einem 3 Wochen alten Teich noch keine Fische (oder etwas doch). Also ist das Problem nicht ganz so groß.


----------



## Iedfreak (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Doch leider schon.. 5 kleine Koi`s Zwangsumsiedlung wegen Geburtstagsgeschenk...


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Hi,

dann würde ich also an Deiner Stelle schattieren, versuchen ein bisschen mehr Unterwasserpflanzen zu bekommen *und den [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/24/]Nitritpeak[/URL] im Auge behalten*. 
Die Koi dürften mit den höheren Temperaturen etwas weniger Probleme haben als die __ Störe von Norbert.


----------



## Geisy (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Hallo 

Hier ein aktueller Stand der Temperaturen gegenüber heute morgen 9Uhr.
Also gut 4Std ohne Pumpe und Umwälzung.
Klarer Himmel und Sonne die ganze Zeit.

Die Luft ist von 23 auf 26,5Grad gestiegen.
Der Teich von 23 auf 25Grad,  in 70cm Tiefe 24,5 Grad gestiegen
Der Pflanzenteich ist von 23 auf 29Grad gestiegen

Der Teich wird also auch ohne das warme Pflanzenfilter Wasser warm.
Könnte das auch warmes Grundwasser/Quelle sein was meinen Teich von unten erwärmt?
Das Grundwasser steht hier teilweise 50cm unter Rasenkante.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Digicat (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Kein Wind ?


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Hallo Norbert,

Du sitzt auf einer warmen Quelle???


----------



## Elfriede (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Hallo Norbert,

das Problem mit zu warmen Wasser im Teich kenne ich zur Genüge, allerdings ist es bei mir klimabedingt  als eher normal zu bezeichnen.

Bei Dir sehe ich in den vielen Steinen eine der  Ursachen für die starke Aufwärmung des Wassers, denn sie speichern viel Wärme und geben sie nachts je nach Temperatur nur langsam ab und erwärmen so die kühlende Nachtluft über dem Wasser, das dadurch nicht abkühlen kann. Wie lange die Steine Wärme speichern kannst Du leicht feststellen, wenn Du Dich nachts einmal auf einen Stein setzt, oder auch nur nahe daran vorbei gehst. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland 
Elfriede


----------



## koifischfan (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*



> Die Luft ist von 23 auf 26,5Grad gestiegen.
> Der Teich von 23 auf 25Grad, in 70cm Tiefe 24,5 Grad gestiegen
> Der Pflanzenteich ist von 23 auf 29Grad gestiegen


Die Wassertemepratur steigt 1:1 mit der Lufttemperatur? 
Die Pflanzenteichtemperatur ist höher als die Lufttemperatur?  Dann wird aber definitiv Wärme hinzugefügt!


----------



## Geisy (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

@ Digicat, wir haben eine leichte Brise

@ koifischfan, die einzige Wärme die noch hinzugefügt wird ist die direkte Sonneneinstrahlung

Jetzt sind 27,5Grad draußen und 26,5Grad im Wasser.
Pflanzenfilterteich hat 31Grad.
Ich laß die Pumpen jetzt wieder laufen.

Das einzige was ich machen kann, ist Pflanzen in den Pflanzenfilterteich damit der schnell dicht wird.
Im großen Teich Nachts den Luftheber laufen lassen zur Umwälzung.
Über Tag könnte ich aus der Bohrung mit der Pumpe 2000l/h kaltes Wasser zuführen, wobei ich glaube, das das nicht viel bringt. Das sind in 10Std gerade mal 6,6% Wasserwechsel.

Letzte Möglichkeit ist das ich mich von den Stören trenne.
Da werde ich mich auch zur Sicherheit schon mal umschauen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Andre 69 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Hallo Norbert
Du hast Schichtenwasser bei 50 cm Tiefe , das kannst Du aber ausschliessen das dies dein Teich "heizt" 
Selbst wenn du dein Teich jetzt schnell bepflanzt wirst Du das eigentliche Problem der Sonneneinstrahlung nicht in Griff bekommen   Oder du pflanzt dir jetzt wieder grosse Bäume !  Sind aber ab einer bestimmten Grösse teuer und Du hast dann wieder das Problem vom Laubeinfall !
Ich hät mal noch was zum überlegen ! Siehe Bild !

 

LG Andre


----------



## Joerg (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Norbert,
der Zufluss von kaltem Wasser ist sicher eine sehr gute Option.
Die Fische werden sich in dem Bereich des Einlaufs aufhalten.

Temperaturschichtung ist bei 2m Tiefe nur im Winter möglich, wenn wenig Strömung vorhanden ist.


----------



## Geisy (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Hallo Andre

Ich kann BA und Skimmer getrennt regeln, die haben ja jeweils einen eigenen Luftheber.
Aber heute waren alle Pumpen/Luftheber aus und ich hatte keine Schichten.
Es ist beim schimmen nicht zu spüren das unten kühler ist.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Lucy79 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: warmes Wasser für Fische gefährlich?*

Hab eben mal wieder bei uns gemessen, wir haben nun 23 Grad.....  das ging ganz schön flott


----------

